# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  تهیه ستاپ برای برنامه همراه با NETFramework.

## kablayi

سلام ...
PDF مقاله ای در مورد نحوه ساخت setup برای برنامه با استفاده از امکانات VS.net ... در ضمن نحوه اضافه کردن prerequisiteها (نیازمندیهای برنامه) مثل دات نت، کریستال ریپورت و ... رو توضیح داده ... 

موفق باشید ...

راستی اگر مشکلی داشتین در خدمتم ...

----------


## محمد زارع

سلام

از فایلی که قرار داده اید ممنونم. :تشویق: 
لطفاً اگه میشه در مورد اینکه چطور باید فایل setup رو بسازیم که موقع نصب برنامه از کاربر سریال نامبر بخواد هم توضیح بدید.

ممنون
زارع

----------


## kablayi

> سلام
> 
> از فایلی که قرار داده اید ممنونم.
> لطفاً اگه میشه در مورد اینکه چطور باید فایل setup رو بسازیم که موقع نصب برنامه از کاربر سریال نامبر بخواد هم توضیح بدید.
> 
> ممنون
> زارع


سلام ... 
برای اضافه کردن فرمی که بتوان در آن سریال نامبر وارد کرد بایستی از پنجره solution آیکون user Interface  را کلیک کنید (طبق مرحله چهارم این آموزش) بعد روی شاخه Start در سمت چپ کلیک راست نموده و Add Dialog را انتخاب نمائید و در پنجره مربوط به آن دیالوگ custom information را انتخاب ok را زده و در محل مناسب قرار دهید...

سپس روی آن کلیک کرده تا خواصش در properties ظاهر شود
خاصیت Serial number template برای این منظور می باشد که برای راهنما تمپلیتی را بین دو علامت <> قرار داده است ... البته این علامت لازم نیست و بایستی برداشته شود ... 

حال نوبت به تعیین نوع تیمپلیت می رسه که منظور این است که سریال مورد نظر چند قسمتی و هر قسمت چند رقمی می باشد ...
مثلا اگر نوشته بود ####-#-%%% یعنی سه قسمت و به ترتیب 4 و 1 و 3 رقمی می باشد 
مثل این سریال: 232-5-8963
حال چگونه سریال را برایش تعریف کنیم ...؟؟؟ 
قبل از آن چند قرارداد را توضیح میدم ... 
- کاراکتر # : این کاراکتر در سریال بی تاثیر بوده و مقدار عددی دریافت میکند ... 
- کاراکتر % : این کاراکتر در سریال طبق الگوریتمی خاص ارزیابی شده و اعتبار عدد را میسنجد ضمنا فقط مقدار عددی دریافت میکند ...
- کاراکتر ؟ : هم عدد و هم حروف دریافت کرده و در سریال بی تاثیر است ... 
- الگوریتم ارزیابی : این الگوریتم به این صورت عمل میکند که اعدادی را که در هر قسمت از تمپلیت با % مشخص کرده ایم را با هم جمع کرده بر عدد 7 تقسیم نموده اگر بخش پذیر بود آن قسمت تایید میشود ... 
برای درک بهتر با یک مثال سریالی را تعریف میکنیم ... 
در قسمت template ، این عبارت را بنویسید :
###-??-%%%%
این تمپلیت شامل یک عدد 3 رقمی بی تاثیر ، دو حرف بی تاثیر و یک عدد 4 رقمی معتبر می باشد ...
- قسمت اول که هر عدد سه رقمی که دوست دارید بگذارید مثلا 561
-قسمت دوم دو حرف که دوست دارید بگذارید ...
- قسمت سوم نیاز به عددی سه رقمی می باشد که مجموع ارقامش بر 7 بخش پذیر باشد مثل 7421 یا 7777 یا 1231
در نتیجه سریال نامبر برابر با :
561-df-1231
یا 
257-ht-7777
... و
برای اینکه سریال نامبر نمایش داده بشه هم خاصیت ShowserialNumber رو true کنید ...
البته در مورد الگوریتم پیش فرض VS هر چی گشتم که ببینم میشه اونو تغییر داد یا نه ؟ چیزی پیدا نکردم ... 


برای ساخت سریال های بیشتر میتونید نرم افزاری رو طراحی کنید که با الگوریتم فوق سریال های بیشتری رو بسازد مثل نرم افزار های Keygen و ... که همراه بعضی از بسته های نرم افزاری ارائه میشن ... 

بازم سوالی داشتید در خدمتم ...

----------


## msh_gold

با سلام جناب kablayi من به نوبه خودم صميمانه از زحماتي كه براي اين سايت مي كشيد تشكر ميكنم .و اين كار شما رو مصداق حديث زكات علم نشره مي دانم . و اميدوارم ما شاگردان شما بتوانيم اين عمل شما رو در آينده سرلوحه كار خويش كنيم. :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
جناب kablayi من يه مشكل و يه سوال داشتم در مورد اين آموزش.
مشكلم اينه كه من وقتي فايل ها مو add مي كنم ديگه هيچ تغيير ديگه اي در برنامه نميدم و با كليد راست روي نام برنامه گزينه build را انتخاب ميكنم. ولي error unrecoverable error رو ميده لطف كنيد راهنماييم كنيد.
و سوالم اينه كه تو اون قسمتي كه گفتيد تغييراتي كه در رجيستري مي خواهيد انجام بديد منظور چيه ميشه واضح تر توضيح بديد.با تشكر :لبخند:  :لبخند:

----------


## kablayi

سلام ... 



> با سلام جناب kablayi من به نوبه خودم صميمانه از زحماتي كه براي اين سايت مي كشيد تشكر ميكنم .و اين كار شما رو مصداق حديث زكات علم نشره مي دانم . و اميدوارم ما شاگردان شما بتوانيم اين عمل شما رو در آينده سرلوحه كار خويش كنيم


خواهش میکنم ... شما لطف دارین ... خوشحالم که مفید واقع شده ...




> مشكلم اينه كه من وقتي فايل ها مو add مي كنم ديگه هيچ تغيير ديگه اي در برنامه نميدم و با كليد راست روي نام برنامه گزينه build را انتخاب ميكنم. ولي error unrecoverable error رو ميده لطف كنيد راهنماييم كنيد.


در مورد ارور عرض کنم که شما یه پروژه جدید باز کنید و دوباره فایل هاتونو درون اون Add کنید ... دقت داشته باشین که حتما اونها رو درون Application Folder بریزید ... 




> سوالم اينه كه تو اون قسمتي كه گفتيد تغييراتي كه در رجيستري مي خواهيد انجام بديد منظور چيه ميشه واضح تر توضيح بديد.با تشكر


در مورد registry اضافه کردن key و value بستگی به نرم افزارو برنامه ای دارد که شما نوشته اید و تولید کرده اید 
یه مثال رو در نظر بگیرید فرضا نرم افزار شما قادر به تغییر پوسته و قالب طبق نظر کاربر می باشد و شما در نرم افزارتون تغییرات تم و یا رنگ و یا فونت رو از طریق رجیستری ذخیره میکنید تا فرضا در موقع اجرای بعدی نرم افزار این تغییرات که قبلا اعمال شده دوباره لود بشن ... به همین دلیل نیاز به یک سری کلید ها و valueها قبل از اجرای نرم افزار در رجیستری میباشد تا برنامه هنگام لود شدن ستایل دیفالت خود را از رجیستری بخواند و اعمال نماید ... مثل بسیاری از نرم افزارهای کاربردی مثل nero,Babylon و... که شما رنگ و سایر تنظیمات رو اعمال میکنید و دیگه هر بار که برنامه رو اجرا میکنید با همان تنظیمات شما لود میشن ... 
شاید در خیلی از نرم افزار ها دیده باشین که در هر جایی از صفحه نمایش که برنامرو ببندید با بعد که اجرا میکنید همون جا باز میشه ...!!!!!!
این یه مثال ساده بود ... کاربرد اون فراتر از اینهاست و بسته به خلاقیت شما در برنامه نویسی دارد 
مثال دیگه ای که میشه زد تولید نرم افزار های Trial می باشد ... که تا زمانی که کد مربوط به خرید اون داده نشود برنامه با اخطار محدودیت زمانی آغاز میشود ... 

البته شاید بگید که این کارا رو تو خود برنامه تولید شده هم میشه انجام داد خوب این کار مزیتش اینه که دردسر برنامه نویسی رو نداره که فرضا این کلیدها رو در رجیستری فقط در بار اول اجرای برنامه تولید بشن و مقدار دهی بشن و کلی دردسر دیگه ... این کارو میتونید با تنظیمات پروژه setup به راحتی انجام بدین ... 

موفق باشید ...

----------


## kablayi

ضمنا از اساتید و دوستان خواهشمندم که اونا هم در این تاپیک نظرات و نکته های خودشونو توضیح بدن تا یه تاپیک جامع در مورد حل مشکلات تولید setup داشته باشیم ...

ممنون ...

----------


## msh_gold

سلام جناب خسروي.نمي دونم چرا باز هم خطا ميده من يه برنامه ساده كه شامل يه باتون است كه موقعي كه روش كليك مي كني يه msgbox ظاهر ميشه به همين سادگي درست كردم و موقعي كه محتويات پوشه debugكه شامل 6 عدد فايل است را add مي كنم و برنامه رو buildمي كنم دوباره همين error رو ميده به نظر شما مشكل ميتونه از كجا باشه. :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## kablayi

> سلام جناب خسروي.نمي دونم چرا باز هم خطا ميده من يه برنامه ساده كه شامل يه باتون است كه موقعي كه روش كليك مي كني يه msgbox ظاهر ميشه به همين سادگي درست كردم و موقعي كه محتويات پوشه debugكه شامل 6 عدد فايل است را add مي كنم و برنامه رو buildمي كنم دوباره همين error رو ميده به نظر شما مشكل ميتونه از كجا باشه.


سلام ...
اینو سریع درست کردم و برای اینکه حجم بالا نره دات نت و... رو اضاف نکردم ...
خودتون ببینید ...

----------


## msh_gold

ببخشيد ميشه بپرسم اين فايل چيه چون من اجراش كردم هنوز داره يه سري فايل رو دانلود ميكنه

----------


## kablayi

نمونه برنامه ساخت ستاپ ...
چیو دان لود میکنه ... 
اگه دات نت رو دان لود میکنه نمیخواد ... کنسل کن ...

----------


## msh_gold

error ميده كه به دات نت فرم ورك 3.5 نياز داره و اجرا نميشه

----------


## mrrz784

اگه يه فايل dll داشته باشيم و بخوايم هنگام نصب برنامه تو system32  بشينه از چه طريقي بايد اين كار رو انجام داد

----------


## kablayi

> اگه يه فايل dll داشته باشيم و بخوايم هنگام نصب برنامه تو system32  بشينه از چه طريقي بايد اين كار رو انجام داد


سلام ...
برای این منظور طبق مرحله اول آموزش در قسمت File system سمت چپ روی File system on target machin راست کلیک کنید و گزینه Add spesial folder>System folder  رو انتخاب کنید تا یک پوشه به لیست پوشه های زیر آن با همین نام اضافه شود بعد هر فایلی رو که میخواید در system32 زیخته بشه رو درون آون پوشه Add کنید ...
با این روش حتی میتونید براحتی font های مورد نیاز برنامه روبه سیستم مقصد اضافه کنید ...

موفق باشید ...

----------


## kablayi

> error ميده كه به دات نت فرم ورك 3.5 نياز داره و اجرا نميشه


 من با VS2008 کار میکنم و به همین خاطر برنامه ای که گذاشتم با دات نت 3.5 کار میکنه احتمالا دلیلش اینه ...

----------


## msh_gold

با سلام منم به نوبه خودم عيد سعيد فطر رو به تمام بچه هاي زحمتكش اين سايت تبريك ميگم.و اميدوارم كه نماز و روزه هاي همه ما مورد قبول درگاه حق قرار گرفته باشه .
آقا يعني فقط من با اين ستاب سازي مشكل دارم .اساتيد لطف كنن كمك كنند. :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## kablayi

منم عید رو به شما تبریک میگم ...
معمولا موقعی که اروری در پروژه وجود داشته باشه با کشیدن خط آبی و قرمز  زیر اون قسمت مشخص میکنه ...
حالا شما دقت کنید ببینید کجای پروژه خط آبی رنگ کشیده 
یه تصویر از error کارتونو بزارید ...

----------


## msh_gold

سلام دوست عزيز صبح بخير
انم يه عكس از محيط برنامه و يه عكس از فايل هاي ساخته شده

----------


## kablayi

موقعی که برنامه با تنظیمات پیش فرض Build میشه در پوشه دیباگ بایستی دو فایل exe.* , msi.*  وجود داشته باشه  که فایل msi نیاز به Windows installer داره که روی سیستمتون نصب شده باشه  ... 

احتمالا برنامه شما قادر نیست قایل setup.msi رو تولید کنه و به همین دلیل پیغام Unrecovered رو میده ...

فایلی تمپی که کنار setup.exe وجود داره تا زمانی که کامپایل کامل نشده وجود داره و پس از اتمام کامپایل اون پاک شده . فایل Msi ظاهر میشه  ...

حالا نمیدونم مشکل سیستم شما چیه که نمی تونه اون فایل msi رو بسازه ...؟؟؟  :متفکر: .

----------


## msh_gold

يعني عيب از vb.net يا عيب از windows از كجا بايد ببينم كهwindows installer رو سيستم نصب يا نه و براي نصبش بايد چي كار كنم

----------


## manam1363

من نمیتونم برای برنامه ای که به پایگاه sql server 2000 وصل است setup بنویسم چون در project setup فقط می تونم  .net framwork و... رو اضافه کنم و وقتی برنامه در محیطی که C#‎.net و sql server نصب نیست نصب میشه ء خطا میده و نمیتونه به بانک وصل بشه چطوری باید بانک رو به نیازمندیها اضافه کرده تا هنگام نصب خطا نده
ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید

----------


## manam1363

من نمیتونم برای برنامه ای که به پایگاه sql server 2000 وصل است setup بنویسم چون در project setup فقط می تونم .net framwork و... رو اضافه کنم و وقتی برنامه در محیطی که C#‎.net و sql server نصب نیست نصب میشه ء خطا میده و نمیتونه به بانک وصل بشه چطوری باید بانک رو به نیازمندیها اضافه کرده تا هنگام نصب خطا نده
ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید

----------


## kablayi

سلام ...
میشه بگید فایل دیتابیس تون در چه آدرسی قرار داره ... 
منظورم مسیریه که SQL Server  رو نصب کردین ...
اگه وارد پوشه اون بشین میتونید فایل دیتابیس تون رو پیدا کنید ... من اون آدرس رو میگم ...
اونو بدین شاید بشه براتون کاری کرد ...
البته اینو به این دلیل پرسیدم که  SQL server رو سیستمم نصب نیست ... خودم هم خیلی وقته کار نکردم ... 
اگه اونو بگی شاید راهی برای کپی کردن دیتابیس پیدا بشه ...

----------


## manam1363

چطوری میتونیم بانک sql server 2000 هم که به برنامه وصل هست رو به نیازمندیها اضافه کرد؟

----------


## manam1363

منظورتونو از دادن آدرس دیتابیس نمی فهمم
ببینید من از یه دیتابیس به اسم amlak که در آدرس C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL\Data\Amlak.mdf قرارداره در برنامه استفاده می کنم حالا می خوام setup درست کنم می خوام بدونم چطوری sql server و این دیتابیس رو به setup  اضافه کنم تا وقتی در محیطی که sql server و C#‎.net نصب نیست راحت اجرا بشه برنامه setup نصب میشه ولی وقتی برنامه اجرا میشه error میده که داده های بانک رو نمیتونه پیدا کنه

----------


## kablayi

منتظر باشین الان جوابتونو میدم ...

ببینید VS.NET همراه خودش یه نسخه sql server express رو نصب میکنه که یه نسخه ناقص ولی کار راه انداز است ...
شما به برنامتون این نسخه رو ضمیمه کنید(همونجایی که دات نت رو ضمیمه میکنید) تا قبل از برنامه نصب بشه ...
بعد دیتابیس هاتونو در آدرس زیر کپی کنید ... 
خوب حالا میگید جطوری ...:
برای این منظور طبق مرحله اول آموزش در قسمت File system سمت چپ روی File system on target machin راست کلیک کنید و گزینه Add spesial folder>programs files Folder رو انتخاب کنید تا یک پوشه به لیست پوشه های زیر آن با همین نام اضافه شود
بعد شاخه زیر رو درون اون ایجاد کنید یعنی پوشه های تو در تو .... 
Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Data 
حالا دیتابیس رو که فایل Amlak.mdf درون آخرین پوشه یعنی Data قرار بدین ... بعد از کامپایل موقع اجرای ستاپ میبینید اول SQL server express رو نصب میکنه بعد موقع نصب فایل های برنامه دیتابیس شما رو درون آدرس زیر قرار میده ... 
 C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Data

حالا شما تست کنید ببینید جواب میده یا نه ...

----------


## Bahar_HS

با سلام
ازراهنمای آموزشی تون سپاسگزارم،
این کار ، بزرگواری زیادی می خواد که کسی چیزی رو که می دونه به کسانی که نمی دونن یاد بده،
من یکی که خودم رو از رسیدن به چنین جایگاهی خیلی دور می بینم،

*برای شما و همه ی کسانی که مثل شما عمل می کنند،آرزوی موفقیت وشادکامی دارم.*

من هم می خوام برای برنامه ویندوزی سی شارپم setup بسازم،راهنمای آموزشی شما رو خوندم ،سوالهای زیادی دارم،می تونم اینجا سوالام رو بپرسم؟

اولیش رو می پرسم،در ابتدا راهنمای آموزشی اینطور گفتید:
"...تا زمانی که کاری بجز ساختsetup نداشته باشین...یعنی تا اینجای کار شمادر پوشه Debuge از برنامه تون فایل اجرایی وسایر فایلهای مورد نیاز برنامه از جمله DLLها، *دیتابیس ها* وهمچنین فایل های گزارشگیری و ... رو دارین.." 

این سوال برام پیش اومده که در برنامه ای که با دیتابیس ارتباط داره ،چه فایلی با چه پسوندی در پوشه ی bin\Debuge وجود داره ، یعنی فایل خاصی در پوشه باید باشه که نشون دهنده ی ارتباط برنامه با دیتابیسه؟؟

وسوال بعد این که *همه ی* فایل های موجود در پوشهbin\Debuge رو باید به پوشه Application اضافه کرد؟

ممنون ازراهنمایی تون

----------


## ali2244

سلام استاد گرامی و دوستان عزیز:
من با vb.net 2003 کار می کنم نمی دونم چرا setup progect برنامم باز نمیشه-حتی vs رو از دوباره نصب کردم ولی نمیشه که نمیشه شما لطف بکید اشکال از کجاست ممنون.

----------


## kablayi

> با سلام
> ازراهنمای آموزشی تون سپاسگزارم،
> این کار ، بزرگواری زیادی می خواد که کسی چیزی رو که می دونه به کسانی که نمی دونن یاد بده،
> من یکی که خودم رو از رسیدن به چنین جایگاهی خیلی دور می بینم،
> 
> *برای شما و همه ی کسانی که مثل شما عمل می کنند،آرزوی موفقیت وشادکامی دارم.*
> 
> من هم می خوام برای برنامه ویندوزی سی شارپم setup بسازم،راهنمای آموزشی شما رو خوندم ،سوالهای زیادی دارم،می تونم اینجا سوالام رو بپرسم؟
> 
> ...


خواهش میکنم ...
نه اینجور که شما فکر میکنید نیست مثلا اگر از اکسس برای بانکتون استفاده میکنید همون فایل دیتابیس اکسس وجود داشته باشه کافیه ...




> وسوال بعد این که *همه ی* فایل های موجود در پوشهbin\Debuge رو باید به پوشه Application اضافه کرد؟
> 
> ممنون ازراهنمایی تون


ببینید همه اونا لازم نیستند ولی اگر همرو بریزید مشکلی پیش نمیآد ... شما فقط به فایلهای DLL و exe و فایلهای دیگه ای که در برنامه استفاده کردین، نیاز دارین ... مثل فایل های report  و یا  txt و ... 
البته اگر در تنظیمات VS اجرای برنامه روی release ران میشود میتونید از فایلها موجود در پوشه release استفاده کنید ... 

موفق باشید ...

----------


## kablayi

> سلام استاد گرامی و دوستان عزیز:
> من با vb.net 2003 کار می کنم نمی دونم چرا setup progect برنامم باز نمیشه-حتی vs رو از دوباره نصب کردم ولی نمیشه که نمیشه شما لطف بکید اشکال از کجاست ممنون.


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین مشکلتون چیه ...
یعنی پروژه ستاپ new نمیشه ؟؟؟ ...

----------


## reza6384

سلام Kablayi جان ، و از توضیحاتت و همچنین راه اندازی این تاپیک مفید ممنون.

در قسمتی که Wellcome Screen و اینها رو گفتی میشه Property هاش رو مقداراشون رو عوض کرد، من خواستم که مثلا اون Agreement رو یه چیز فارسی بنویسم ولی قبول نکرد به خاطر Encoding اش، نمی دونم تست کردی یا نه.

----------


## Bahar_HS

با سلام
ازراهنمایی تون سپاسگزارم،
بااجازه تون بقیه سوالام رو هم ،در ادامه می پرسم،

من ازSql Server 2000 در برنامه م استفاده می کنم،
1_ من از فضای نام تعریف شده برای textBoxهایی که فقط کاراکترهای الفبایی می پذیرند استفاده کرد(AlphaText) وبه Referenceبرنامه اضافه شون کردم ،که در پوشه ی bin\Debugeبه صورت فایل DLL قرار دارند،موقع ساخت SetUp ،بعد از Build نهایی برنامه چنین Warning میده :
 
 
Warning 4 Two or more objects have the same target location ('[targetdir]\bahar_1\alphatextbox.dll') E:\softwar-1\practic\karamozy\StartingWorkSetup\StartingWorkS  etup.vdproj StartingWorkSetup



اینطور که متوجه شدم در پوشه یbin دو پوشه وجود داره :Debuge , Release ، اما من فقط 
Debuge  رو در پوشه bin برنامه م دارم .
  باآرزوی موفقیت

----------


## Bahar_HS

با سلام
من دوباره اومدم،

اگه سوالام پیش پاافتاده است ببخشید، اینو بذارید به حساب تازه کاربودن،  :خجالت: 
تازه کاری که روی نقطه ی صفره وداره برای اولین بار برای اولین برنامه ی سی شارپی که نوشته setup می سازه، 

تا اینجای کار این کارا رو انجام دادم می خوام ببینم درسته یا نه؟
1- همه ی فایل های موجود در پوشه ی bin\debuge برنامه ی مورد نظر رو به پوشه ی
Application Folder ، Add---->file کردم.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2- در پوشه ی Program Files Folder پوشه های تودرتو به صورت زیر ایجاد کردم:
Microsoft Sql Server \ MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Dataو به پوشه ی Data ،دیتابیس برنامه رو Add---->file کردم،
*سوال*:ساخت پوشه ی MSSQL.1 لازمه ؟
چون در مسیر نصب برنامه در سیستمم چنین پوشه ای نیست.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3- در یکی از تایپیک ها اینطور نوشته بود که برای ساخت Shourtcut ، از فایل exe برنامه یه Shourtcut بسازید واین Shourtcut رو به User's Desktop ،  cut+pase کنید،   
(برای ایجاد Shourtcut همین کافیه یا لازمه کارهای دیگه ای هم انجام بشه؟)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
راستش من یه کمی هم عجله دارم، 
با سپاس وباآرزوی موفقیت

----------


## ali2244

> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین مشکلتون چیه ...
> یعنی پروژه ستاپ new نمیشه ؟؟؟ ...


 
سلام دوست عزیز :
ازینکه خالصانه وقت ودانش خود را در اختیار من ودوستان دیگر می گزاری صمیمانه متشکرم واما بعد...
برای تولید ستاپ باید ابتدا setup project را بیاریم وانتخاب کنیم ولی وقتی اونو انتخاب می کنم  کادری میاد وerror report را مینویسه که ریپورتی هم در کار نیست و وقتی ok را می زنم کل برنامه بسته شده ودوباره از نو  میاد یه چیزی مثل reset شدن کل برنامه.
البته با setup wizard مشکلی ندارم و باز می شود ولی این setup project است که باز نمیشود.خواهش می کنم شما مرا راهنمایی کنید که اشکال از کجاست.

----------


## sepehr.net

سلام به همه ی دوستان. من به همه ی شما کار با نرم افزار  install aware رو پیشنهاد میکنم
این نرم افزار تمامی مشکلات ساخت ستاپ رو حل میکنه

----------


## kablayi

> سلام Kablayi جان ، و از توضیحاتت و همچنین راه اندازی این تاپیک مفید ممنون.
> 
> در قسمتی که Wellcome Screen و اینها رو گفتی میشه Property هاش رو مقداراشون رو عوض کرد، من خواستم که مثلا اون Agreement رو یه چیز فارسی بنویسم ولی قبول نکرد به خاطر Encoding اش، نمی دونم تست کردی یا نه.


رضا جون ممنون...   
آره تست کردم ... منم نتونستم فارسی بنویسم هنوز دنباله راه حلی هستم که اگه بشه یه متنو با encoding مناسب جای اون قرار بدم ...

اگه شما هم راه حلی پیدا کردین ممنون میشم کمک کنید ...

----------


## kablayi

> با سلام
> من دوباره اومدم،
> 
> اگه سوالام پیش پاافتاده است ببخشید، اینو بذارید به حساب تازه کاربودن، 
> تازه کاری که روی نقطه ی صفره وداره برای اولین بار برای اولین برنامه ی سی شارپی که نوشته setup می سازه، 
> 
> تا اینجای کار این کارا رو انجام دادم می خوام ببینم درسته یا نه؟
> 1- همه ی فایل های موجود در پوشه ی bin\debuge برنامه ی مورد نظر رو به پوشه ی
> Application Folder ، Add---->file کردم.
> ...


سلام ...
ببخشید چند وقتی گرفتار بودم نتونستم به سایت سر بزنم ... 
دوست عزیز منم چیزی بیشتر از شما بلد نیستم ... هر چی رو که بلدم میام اینجا رو  هم سیاه میکنم ...
در مورد اون پوشه اضافه بگم بستگی به ورژنی از SQL داره که استفاده میکنید ... چون همون ورژن به برنامه ستاپ add میشه ... 
حالا اگر شما این پوشه رو تو سیستموتون ندارین خوب اینو حذف کنید ... دقیقا همون مسیری رو که تو سیستمتون به بانکهای اطلاعاتی SQL میرسین ایجاد کنین ...



> 3- در یکی از تایپیک ها اینطور نوشته بود که برای ساخت Shourtcut ، از فایل exe برنامه یه Shourtcut بسازید واین Shourtcut رو به User's Desktop ،  cut+pase کنید،   
> (برای ایجاد Shourtcut همین کافیه یا لازمه کارهای دیگه ای هم انجام بشه؟)


این کار لازم نیست ... شما راحت تر میتونید shortcut بسازین ...
وارد قسمت file system بشین ... بعد روی user's desktop کلیک کنید ... در قسمت سمت راست صفحه راست کلیک کنید و گزینه create new shotrcut رو انتخاب کنید در پنجره باز شده وارد پوشه Application folder بشین و فایل exe برنامتونو انتخاب کنید و ok بزنید ... 


موفق باشین ...

----------


## kablayi

> سلام دوست عزیز :
> ازینکه خالصانه وقت ودانش خود را در اختیار من ودوستان دیگر می گزاری صمیمانه متشکرم واما بعد...
> برای تولید ستاپ باید ابتدا setup project را بیاریم وانتخاب کنیم ولی وقتی اونو انتخاب می کنم  کادری میاد وerror report را مینویسه که ریپورتی هم در کار نیست و وقتی ok را می زنم کل برنامه بسته شده ودوباره از نو  میاد یه چیزی مثل reset شدن کل برنامه.
> البته با setup wizard مشکلی ندارم و باز می شود ولی این setup project است که باز نمیشود.خواهش می کنم شما مرا راهنمایی کنید که اشکال از کجاست.


روال کاری که میگید درسته ... 
حالا این اتفاقی که برای برنامه می افته معلومه که VS  شما ناقصه و کامل نصب نشده ... 
چون میگید دوباره نصب کردم پس مشکل از dvd یا cdهای اونه که کامل نصب نمیشه ... 
قاعدتا اگر vs شما سالم باشه این مشکلات به وجود نمیاد ...

----------


## khadem1386

سلام خدمت اساتید محترم:
البته جای تشکر داره    هم بخاطر دانش شما و هم بخاطر وقت شما:

اما یک سوال دارم:

من یک برنامه ساده با ویژال بیسک 2008 نوشتم
آیا خد-ا را خوش می آید کاربرانم را دوساعت معطل نصب net 3.5.  بکنم.

یا اگر مثلا این بنده خد-ا ها یک دانت فریم ورک با ورژن پایین تر داشتند. آیا باز setup من آنها را وادار می کنه که حتما ورژن 3.5 را نصب کنند.

با تشکر

----------


## kablayi

> سلام خدمت اساتید محترم:
> البته جای تشکر داره    هم بخاطر دانش شما و هم بخاطر وقت شما:
> 
> اما یک سوال دارم:
> 
> من یک برنامه ساده با ویژال بیسک 2008 نوشتم
> آیا خد-ا را خوش می آید کاربرانم را دوساعت معطل نصب net 3.5.  بکنم.
> 
> یا اگر مثلا این بنده خد-ا ها یک دانت فریم ورک با ورژن پایین تر داشتند. آیا باز setup من آنها را وادار می کنه که حتما ورژن 3.5 را نصب کنند.
> ...


سلام ...
حرف شما رو قبول دارم ...
ولی این بسته به برنامه ای که شما نوشتید ...
اگر از امکانات جدید VS2008 استفاده کردین ... خوب قاعدتا در دات نت 3.5 گنجانده شده ... پس باید نسخه 3.5 رو ضمیمه برنامه ستاپ کنید ...
اگر استفاده نکردین و از همون امکانات 2005 و قبل از اون بهره بردین میتونید نسخه پائینتر دات نت رو ضمیمه برنامه ستاپ خودتون کنید ... 
برای دیدن اکانتت دات نت 3.5 میتونید به MSDN  مراجعه کنید ...

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

> سلام ... 
> برای اضافه کردن فرمی که بتوان در آن سریال نامبر وارد کرد بایستی از پنجره solution آیکون user Interface را کلیک کنید (طبق مرحله چهارم این آموزش) بعد روی شاخه Start در سمت چپ کلیک راست نموده و Add Dialog را انتخاب نمائید و در پنجره مربوط به آن دیالوگ custom information را انتخاب ok را زده و در محل مناسب قرار دهید...
> 
> سپس روی آن کلیک کرده تا خواصش در properties ظاهر شود
> خاصیت Serial number template برای این منظور می باشد که برای راهنما تمپلیتی را بین دو علامت <> قرار داده است ... البته این علامت لازم نیست و بایستی برداشته شود ... 
> 
> حال نوبت به تعیین نوع تیمپلیت می رسه که منظور این است که سریال مورد نظر چند قسمتی و هر قسمت چند رقمی می باشد ...
> مثلا اگر نوشته بود ####-#-%%% یعنی سه قسمت و به ترتیب 4 و 1 و 3 رقمی می باشد 
> مثل این سریال: 232-5-8963
> ...


سلام
این قسمت جالبه . اما مشکلی که من دارم شاید دوستان دیگه هم داشته باشند اینه که این سریال رو کاربر کجا وارد میکنه و اصلا این فرمی که ساختیم کی باید باز بشه و کجا کنترل بشه که سریال درست هست یا نه ؟

----------


## khadem1386

> سلام به همه ی دوستان. من به همه ی شما کار با نرم افزار  install aware رو پیشنهاد میکنم
> این نرم افزار تمامی مشکلات ساخت ستاپ رو حل میکنه


اگر در موردش یک مقدار توضیح بدید ممنون می شیم که مثلا چگونه باید برای اضافه کردن.NET FRAMEWORK استفاده کرد؟

و برای ساختن STUPE با این برنامه چه مراحلی را باید انجام بدیم.
چون ساختن SETUP برای VBS2008 یک مقدار فرق می کنه با دیگر برنامه ها

----------


## kablayi

> سلام
> این قسمت جالبه . اما مشکلی که من دارم شاید دوستان دیگه هم داشته باشند اینه که این سریال رو کاربر کجا وارد میکنه و اصلا این فرمی که ساختیم کی باید باز بشه و کجا کنترل بشه که سریال درست هست یا نه ؟


سلام ...
برای درک بهتر روش کار، چند تا تصویر آماده کردم که امیدوارم کمکتون کنه ....
مرحله اول :


مرحله دوم:


مرحله سوم :


با زدن دکمه next سریال اعتبار سنجی میشود در صورت معتبر بودن به مرحله نصب می رود ولی در صورت نامعتبر بودن پیغام خطای سریال میدهد و اجازه ورود به مرحله بعدی را نمیدهد ...

موفق باشید ...

----------


## Afshin160

سلام ........
اول از همه دوستان تشكر ميكنم از بابت مطالب مفيدشون .
و يه سوال دارم كه متاسفانه نتونستم در مطالب شما به اون برسم ... 
1-اول از همه مي خواستم در حين يا قبل از نصب برنامه odtnet framework 2 را نصب كنم يه جاي گفته بوديد در قسمت Installation Requirements  آن را اضافه كنيم (InstallShield 2009) ولي باز جواب نداد...چرا؟
------------------
2- ميخواستم براي setup پسورد بگزارم ... چطور اين كارو بكنم ؟

با تشكر از شما 
افشين160

----------


## kablayi

> سلام ........
> اول از همه دوستان تشكر ميكنم از بابت مطالب مفيدشون .
> و يه سوال دارم كه متاسفانه نتونستم در مطالب شما به اون برسم ... 
> 1-اول از همه مي خواستم در حين يا قبل از نصب برنامه odtnet framework 2 را نصب كنم يه جاي گفته بوديد در قسمت Installation Requirements  آن را اضافه كنيم (InstallShield 2009) ولي باز جواب نداد...چرا؟
> ------------------
> 2- ميخواستم براي setup پسورد بگزارم ... چطور اين كارو بكنم ؟
> 
> با تشكر از شما 
> افشين160


سلام ...
اون مال یه تاپیک دیگه بود که شما در مورد InstallShield 2009 پرسیده بودین ...
این تاپیک در مورد ساخت ستاپ بوسیله خود VS می باشد ...
اگه روش کار رو در VS بخواین تو pdf پست اول توضیح داده شده ...  
به تصویر زیر نگاه کنید ... 


موفق باشید ...

----------


## Afshin160

سلام ...دوست عزيز من با VS.NET 2005 برنامه ام را نوشتم و در قسمت Prerequisites ،
NET FRAMEWORK 2 و Windows Installer2.0 هست و من اونها را اضافه كردم ولي نشد وحتي در قسمت  lounch Conditi فايل NET FRAMEWORK يه InstallerUrl  داره كه آدرس http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=9832 در آن قرارداره 
....
چكار كنم تا خود NET FRAMEWORK2 خود كار نصب بشه وداخل برنامه ام هم باشه ...؟

----------


## kablayi

> سلام ...دوست عزيز من با VS.NET 2005 برنامه ام را نوشتم و در قسمت Prerequisites ،
> NET FRAMEWORK 2 و Windows Installer2.0 هست و من اونها را اضافه كردم ولي نشد وحتي در قسمت  lounch Conditi فايل NET FRAMEWORK يه InstallerUrl  داره كه آدرس http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=9832 در آن قرارداره 
> ....
> چكار كنم تا خود NET FRAMEWORK2 خود كار نصب بشه وداخل برنامه ام هم باشه ...؟


سلام ...
دوست عزیز اگر دقت کرده باشین در تصویر بالا گزینه download prerequisites From the same location as my application تیک خورده که باعث میشه موارد انتخاب شده از لیست بالا به صورت یه فایل exe در کنار فایل ستاپ قرار بگیره و اتوماتیک قبل از نصب برنامه اونا اجرا میشن .... البته برای تست کردن اون بایستی توی سیستم دیگه امتحان کنید چون در سیستم خودتون اون موارد نصب شده، دیگه نصب نمیکنه ... 

موفق باشید ...

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

سلام
من در vs2008  نمیتوانم پروژه setup بسازم 
هنگام باز کردن یک پروژه حدید پروژه setup نمیبینم. فقط برای من اینجوریه یا در 2008 راه دیگه ای داره؟

----------


## kablayi

> سلام
> من در vs2008  نمیتوانم پروژه setup بسازم 
> هنگام باز کردن یک پروژه حدید پروژه setup نمیبینم. فقط برای من اینجوریه یا در 2008 راه دیگه ای داره؟


سلام ...
اگر VS رو کامل نصب کرده باشین میتونید طبق تصویر زیر به اون دسترسی داشته باشین ...

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

> سلام ...
> اگر VS رو کامل نصب کرده باشین میتونید طبق تصویر زیر به اون دسترسی داشته باشین ...


 سلام
اینو میدانم دوست عزیز اما هنگامی که میخوام پروژه چدید باز کنم مال من قسمت چپ رو نداره !
به شکل دقت فرمائید.

----------


## kablayi

> سلام
> اینو میدانم دوست عزیز اما هنگامی که میخوام پروژه چدید باز کنم مال من قسمت چپ رو نداره !
> به شکل دقت فرمائید.


شما از نسخه Expess استفاده میکنید و من از نسخه Professional استفاده میکنم ...
گمونم نسخه Express کامل نباشه ... 

ولی برای اینکه مطمئن بشین بیشتر تحقیق کنید ...

----------


## a.maleki

kablayi عزیز سلام
یه سوال داشتم درسته آماتوریه ولی شما هم پای آماتوری ما بگذار
چطوری درست کنیم   setup
  زمانی که برنامه رو تو یک شبکه نصب کردیم مثلا روی یک سرور بقیه کلاینتها بتونن از اون استفاده کنند
من قبلا شاخه اصلی که موقع نصب اضافه میشد رو شیر میکردم ولی خطا میده فکر کنم روشم کاملا غلط باشه که اینطوری خطا میده
حالا شما روشی دارید که برنامه ای که روی سرور نصب میشه بدونه اینکه بر روی کلاینتها برنامه 
نصب بشه ازش کلاینتها استفاده کنند
راستی بانکی رو که تو برنامه ازش استفاده میکنم sql2005 هستش
ممنون میشم منو راهنمائی کنید

----------


## Hossis

> راستی اگر مشکلی داشتین در خدمتم ...


ببخشيد اگه اين سؤال تکراري هستش
چطور مي‌شه کاري کرد که ويزوال بيسيک به طور خود کار تشخيص بده که چه کامپوننت ها و ابزارهائي بايد به برنامه نصب اضافه شوند؟ دقيقا مثل پکيج در وي بي 6 ؟؟؟
مثلا  خود برنامه ستاپ، دي ال ال ها و کتابخانه هاي رفرنس شده رو به پروژه ستاپ ضميمه کنه؟؟؟

----------


## kablayi

> ببخشيد اگه اين سؤال تکراري هستش
> چطور مي‌شه کاري کرد که ويزوال بيسيک به طور خود کار تشخيص بده که چه کامپوننت ها و ابزارهائي بايد به برنامه نصب اضافه شوند؟ دقيقا مثل پکيج در وي بي 6 ؟؟؟
> مثلا  خود برنامه ستاپ، دي ال ال ها و کتابخانه هاي رفرنس شده رو به پروژه ستاپ ضميمه کنه؟؟؟


سلام دوست عزیز ...
در VB.net هر موقع که برنامه رو Run میکنید تمامی فایل های و Dll های لازم بصورت اتوماتیک در پوشه debug کنار فایل exe برنامه کپی میشه و شما میتونید فایل exe و اون dllها رو در پروژه ستاپ خودتون استفاده کنید ...

موفق باشید ...

----------


## kablayi

> kablayi عزیز سلام
> یه سوال داشتم درسته آماتوریه ولی شما هم پای آماتوری ما بگذار
> چطوری درست کنیم   setup
>   زمانی که برنامه رو تو یک شبکه نصب کردیم مثلا روی یک سرور بقیه کلاینتها بتونن از اون استفاده کنند
> من قبلا شاخه اصلی که موقع نصب اضافه میشد رو شیر میکردم ولی خطا میده فکر کنم روشم کاملا غلط باشه که اینطوری خطا میده
> حالا شما روشی دارید که برنامه ای که روی سرور نصب میشه بدونه اینکه بر روی کلاینتها برنامه 
> نصب بشه ازش کلاینتها استفاده کنند
> راستی بانکی رو که تو برنامه ازش استفاده میکنم sql2005 هستش
> ممنون میشم منو راهنمائی کنید


سلام ...
دقیقا متوجه نشدم منظورتون چیه ؟ ....
برنامه ای که روی سرور اجرا میشه دو حالت داره :
یکی اینکه یه نسخه برای کلاینت تولید میشه و یه نسخه برای سرور که سطح و نحوه دسترسی به دیتابیس در هر دو متفاوت هست ...
روش دیگه همونیه که گفتید برنامه روی سرور نصب میشه و برای کلاینت ها share میشه که این کار بار ترافیکی زیادی داره ... 

البته من تخصص زیادی توی شبکه ندارم و اطلاعاتم در همین حد هست ... 
ولی فکر کنم چون شما از دیتابیس در برنامه تون استفاده میکنید بایستی دو نسخه داشته باشین ... یکی برای سرور و دیگری برای کلاینت که بایستی برای کلاینت کانکشن استرینگ تونو طبق سرور شبکه تعیین کنید ... 

موفق باشین ...

----------


## Dr.Saeed

باسلام
دوست عزیز من در برنامه سی شارپ قراره یه ستاپ بسازم از اسکیوال 2005 استفاده میکنم آیا احتیاجه که اسکیوال روی سیستم مقصد نصب بشه ؟ یا اسکیوال اکسپرس کافیه؟
شنیدم اکسپرس محدودیت واسه حجم داره.درسته؟

----------


## kablayi

> باسلام
> دوست عزیز من در برنامه سی شارپ قراره یه ستاپ بسازم از اسکیوال 2005 استفاده میکنم آیا احتیاجه که اسکیوال روی سیستم مقصد نصب بشه ؟ یا اسکیوال اکسپرس کافیه؟
> شنیدم اکسپرس محدودیت واسه حجم داره.درسته؟


خیر نیازی نیست ... همون اکسپرس کافیه تا بتونید از بانک اسکیوال در برنامتون استفاده کنید ... 
اگه منظورتون تعداد رکوردهای قابل ذخیره در sql هست که فکر نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد ...

----------


## Dr.Saeed

ضمن تشکر از تاپیک مفیدتون
ستاپ نصب شده من هنوز به ارتباط برنامه با بانک اطلاعاتی ارور میده! آیا می بایست یه script  از دیتابیس بسازیم و در برنامه آنرا روی اسکیوال بنشونیم یا اینکه نیازی نیست؟



> برای این منظور طبق مرحله اول آموزش در قسمت File system سمت چپ روی File system on target machin راست کلیک کنید و گزینه Add spesial folder>programs files Folder رو انتخاب کنید تا یک پوشه به لیست پوشه های زیر آن با همین نام اضافه شود
> بعد شاخه زیر رو درون اون ایجاد کنید یعنی پوشه های تو در تو .... 
> 
> Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Data 
> حالا دیتابیس رو که فایل Amlak.mdf درون آخرین پوشه یعنی Data قرار بدین ... بعد از کامپایل موقع اجرای ستاپ میبینید اول SQL server express رو نصب میکنه بعد موقع نصب فایل های برنامه دیتابیس شما رو درون آدرس زیر قرار میده ... 
> 
> C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Data
> 
> حالا شما تست کنید ببینید جواب میده یا نه ...


این آدرس ذکر شده برای هر اسکیوالی جواب میده,اسکیوال من 2005 developer edithon

----------


## kablayi

شما توسیستمتون چک کنید ببینید این مسیر وجود داره ... بایستی در این مسیر دیتابیس های پیش فرض اسکیوال وجود داشته باشن ...
احتمالا در ورژن های مختلف با یک یا دو پوشه اختلاف میتونید این مسیر رو پیدا کنید ....
بعد از پیدا کردن اون مسیر میتونید طبق روش بالا عمل کنید ... 
(چون همون اسکیوالی که در سیستم شما هست به پروژه ضمیمه میشه از لحاظ آدرس مشکلی نخواهید داشت...)

موفق باشید ...

----------


## Dr.Saeed

دوست عزیز من مراحل ساخت ستاپ را طبق موارد فوق رفتم ولی موقع bulid کردن درون 
 Application Folder زیر فایلی به نام wmp.dll  خطی آبی کشید و eror به این مضمون که چنین فایلی تحت حمایت ویندوز-سیستم است داد و ساخت ستاپ را متوقف کرد
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## kablayi

سلام ...
این dll در پوشه debug وجود داره؟ ...
موقع اجرای برنامه در VS این dll به صورت اتوماتیک توی پوشه bedug  کپی میشه یا اینکه خودتون کپی کردین ...?

اگر همینجوری بود شما یه پروژه جدید باز کنید و از اول محتویات پوشه دیباگ رو در Application Folder کپی کنید ...

----------


## Dr.Saeed

> این dll در پوشه debug وجود داره؟ ...


با نام مشابه نه ولی چند فایلی در debug وجود داره که به نظر میاد با این فایل از یک ریشه اند(طی تحقیقی که کردم مربوط به windows media pleyer است . تو برنامم از مدیا پلیر استفاده کردم)



> موقع اجرای برنامه در VS این dll به صورت اتوماتیک توی پوشه bedug کپی میشه یا اینکه خودتون کپی کردین ...?


خودش بصورت اتوماتیک درون debug میاره و امکان remove هم نداره!



> اگر همینجوری بود شما یه پروژه جدید باز کنید و از اول محتویات پوشه دیباگ رو در Application Folder کپی کنید


چندین بار امتحان کردم ولی میگه می بایست این فایل اکسکلود (بدون اثر) بشه و وقتی اکسکلود میکنم فایلهایی که تو debug از نوع assemble هستند قرمز میشن و ستاپ اجرا میشه ولی وقتی نصب میکنم باز نمی کنه و erorr باز نشدن میده

----------


## kablayi

> چندین بار امتحان کردم ولی میگه می بایست این فایل اکسکلود (بدون اثر) بشه و وقتی اکسکلود میکنم فایلهایی که تو debug از نوع assemble هستند قرمز میشن و ستاپ اجرا میشه ولی وقتی نصب میکنم باز نمی کنه و erorr باز نشدن میده


 سلام ...
دوست عزیز من این فایل رو exclude کردم و بعد برنامه رو با دو دی ال ال AxInterop.WMPLib.DLL و Interop.WMPLib.DLL 
biuld کردم و بعد پروژه ساخته شده رو نصب کردم ... هیچ مشکلی نداشت و برنامه با مدیا پلیر اجرا شد ... 

شما فایل رو درست Exclude میکنید ؟
شما باید خاصیت Exclude اونو برابر true قرار بدین  ...

اگر درست این کارو انجام میدید ... نمیدونم دیگه مشکل کجاست ... باید ببخشید ... 
شما بازم سعی کنید ببینید میشه یا نه؟

شرمنده ...

----------


## Dr.Saeed

خواهش میکنم دوست عزیز(حق با شما بود)...
برای ستاپ گرفتن از برنامه هایی که سر و کاری با دیتابیس ندارند هیچ مشکلی بندارم و
برنامه روی سیستم مقصد جواب میده ولی در برنامه هایی که با دیتابیس کار میکنند نتوانستم
آنرا روی سیستم مقصد نصب کنم نمیدونم همه جوانب راسنجیدم یا نه؟
من برای ارتباط ستاپ با دیتابیس فقط 2 کار انجام میدم
1.انتخاب نسخه sql exprss 2005 به همراه مابقی کامپوننت ها
2.ساختن تودرتو Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Data در proram file folder و اضافه کردن فایل دیتابیس با پسوند mdf
درون دیتا
آیا این موارد کافیه ؟ 
احتیاج به ساختن فایل script از دیتا بیس نیست؟
آیا لازم نیست دیتا بیس را attach کنیم؟
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید...

----------


## kablayi

سلام ...
موقع اجرا چه اروری میده ؟
موقع اجرای برنامه در سیستم خودتون دیتابیس شما کجا قرار داره .... یعنی تو همون مسیر تودرتوی بالاست؟

----------


## علیرضا مداح

سلام دوستان عزیز،
این تاپیک قفل شد، لطفا" هز یک از سوالات خود را در یک تاپیک جدید مطرح نمایید ،/

----------

